# Holden Cruze 1.6 and others



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Thought you might like to read about the new Holden Cruze range especially the 1.6T.

2014 Holden Cruze review - Australian launch - PerformanceDrive


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Had a good look over one this afternoon.
Hmm, was I blown away?, not really.

Like improvements.
1.6T 
Microphone position for RH drive
rear view camera display
Climate control.
235 Potenza tyres..
Spare tyre remains

Dislikes
No lower air deflector at all. 
Auto Trans console design. dackwarb selector decal
Oversize rear view camera on the trunk.
Loss of Sat Nav
No audio hardware (speaker) improvements.
Still lacking a LH foot rest.
Mags look good but will be harder to keep clean.
Excess buttons on the centre console with nothing now printed on them.
Rear brake pads being held to the calipers with 3M double sided tape.

Mylink, I think will see a better version with greater functionality in the next 12-15 months.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Had a good look over one this afternoon.
> Hmm, was I blown away?, not really.
> 
> Like improvements.
> ...


Funny about the tyres my CDX came with ContiSportContact 3 tyres on 17" alloys and they are quite good dry or wet, although I have never heard of them before or know where they are made?

Looked up Google and they are made by Contenental.
The ContiSportContact 3 is Continental Tire's Max Performance Summer tire developed for the drivers of powerful sports cars, sports coupes and luxury sedans. The ContiSportContact 3 is designed to combine outstanding braking capability and agile steering precision. Like all summer tires, the Continental ContiSportContact 3 is not intended to be driven in near-freezing temperatures, through snow or on ice.
ContiSportContact 3 tires feature an asymmetric design with solid tread blocks and a continuous rib on the outboard shoulder to improve responsiveness and cornering stability, while continuous intermediate ribs provide constant rubber-to-road contact to reduce noise and control the longitudinal forces experienced when braking. The continuous circumferential tread grooves help disperse water to resist hydroplaning and their asymmetrically angled walls further stabilize the tread ribs, increasing steering precision and reducing deformation while cornering. The notched shoulder blocks on the inboard portion enhance wet weather traction.
The tire's structure includes twin steel belts reinforced by nylon to stabilize the tread area and enhance handling as well as high-speed capability.


----------



## kts350 (Jan 9, 2013)

Picked up a new Cruze Sri on friday for a week, I am loving it so far very much an improvement over the previous model. 
The suspension seems to ride better the steering is more responsive and better weighted, the auto trans shifts a lot better and smoother, I'm taking a mate for a run in it tomorrow through some twisty stuff I took the SriV I had a month ago so I will be really able to see how good the improvements are. The 1.6T is a gem so much more tractable then the 1.4T only done 100km in it so far and the fuel economy could be better only averaging 13.4L/100km but I've been giving it a bootful everywhere so I'm not surprised.
I was told by Holden that the satnav is being released in conjunction with the VF Commodore which why it's not available now.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I think the 1.6T and the trans combination will work well. 
As you say they are waiting for the VF however, I did think it was strange not to fit the GPS hardware for the future sat nav and just do a software load for customers when its available.

What is this MY14 SRi-V going to be worth when a model with Sat nav is released again?
Is it going to look strange to have previous models fittted with it, then a gap, then its back again..

I would have thought you keep Mylink on the shelf and concentrate on other Australian improvements, then add it as a complete package.
Run the existing Sat nav and touch screen with the 1.6T combination improvements till then.

Aussie
As for tyres mine came with Goodyear 215 50R17 Efficientgrip. I had never had them before and they are a very quiet tyre and with the heavy rain yesterday very good in the wet.


----------



## Aussie cruze guy (Aug 13, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I think the 1.6T and the trans combination will work well.
> As you say they are waiting for the VF however, I did think it was strange not to fit the GPS hardware for the future sat nav and just do a software load for customers when its available.
> 
> What is this MY14 SRi-V going to be worth when a model with Sat nav is released again?
> ...


Just an fyi... sat nav for the my14 sri-v will not be retro fitted once its made available to the sri-v come june.. So Current stock now will not be able to have that function.. Theres a rebate to those who purchase a sri-v without the sat nav.


----------



## Aussie cruze guy (Aug 13, 2012)

Also the 1.6 is a beast of a car compared to the 1.4.. Had a track day with some of these cars at calder park even had a few laps with garth tander himself pushing that sri-v to its limits.. sweet spot to shift is about 5500rpm


----------



## aussie_cruzer (Apr 16, 2013)

Aussie cruze guy said:


> Just an fyi... sat nav for the my14 sri-v will not be retro fitted once its made available to the sri-v come june.. So Current stock now will not be able to have that function.. Theres a rebate to those who purchase a sri-v without the sat nav.


$750 rebate to be exact. That's enough cash to get a high end Garmin or TomTom if you don't already have a GPS, with change left over. I personally opted for the SRi-V w/o Sat Nav for the rebate as I just bought a new GPS not to long ago with lifetime map updates and live traffic. Looking at Holdens website, map updates will cost you around $400 for the 2011/12 SRi-V. I cant see it being much cheaper for MyLink when the time comes to update.

I test drove the 1.6L SRi-V Hatch w/ auto transmission and loved it! Handling and engine performance was great, now I cant compare it to the 1.4L as I've never driven one, but I can imagine it to be a good step up.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Aussie cruze guy said:


> Also the 1.6 is a beast of a car compared to the 1.4.. Had a track day with some of these cars at calder park even had a few laps with garth tander himself pushing that sri-v to its limits.. sweet spot to shift is about 5500rpm


The 1.6 has about the same power and torque as a Tuned 1.4, so its good for a stock engine and it would be nice to have it here, for the potential it has.

Its easy to get 1.6 power from the 1.4, but it has alot less theoretical potential. From the pictures i saw, it seems that the 1.6 is a de-stroked 1.8 with a Turbo on it.

The rest of the car seems to be almost identical, except for the available hatch and i would LOVE to have an hatch instead of a standard trunk...


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Aussie Cruzer
Even without a Sat Nav you will enjoy the Sri-V. Its a great car..
1.6T is an even bigger bonus.

I still believe we fall a little short when it comes to the finer touches that the LTZ has.
Still, we usually catch up after about 2-3 years...


----------



## Aussie cruze guy (Aug 13, 2012)

All relative.. Sat Nav I could care less about. I grew up with using a melways, if I get stuck I have a phone that will get me out of a pinch if required and you are right with change left over it will see you a high end gps unit. The drive of the new 1.6 is alot better I loved the 1.4 even a tuned version will have more torque than the stock 1.6 but a bigger displacement will mean that tune will further extend its power output. I believe mace engineering in melbourne has a tune for the 1.4 which gives up to 30kw and 80nm for around $550.. thats what I call bang for buck modification! in theory same tune optimized for the 1.6 could see maybe 150-160 with around 300nm.. food for thought..


If I wasn't **** bent on buying a house the new v would be my next car.


----------



## Aussie cruze guy (Aug 13, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Aussie Cruzer
> Even without a Sat Nav you will enjoy the Sri-V. Its a great car..
> 1.6T is an even bigger bonus.
> 
> ...


Its true its a fantastic car like I mentioned before hand I drove the new 1.6 a month ago at calder park feels like the 1.4 on take off and you automatically expect it to peak then she opens up! With regards to the finer touches depends on everyones taste it wont stop us from buying these things and shipping it over


----------

